# 2015 Brute Force 750 Check Engine Light



## Treese77 (Jun 1, 2016)

My bike sat for id say about 2 weeks, the last ride I went on before I parked it everything worked an ran fine, no problems at all. I cranked it up an took it for a ride down the road, about a minute after I had it running the check engine light came on. I didn't think nothing of it an loaded it up to go off for the weekend ride we had planned. Well after riding the trails for about 30 minutes I look down an notice my water temp light was on an my fan wasn't on either (I have a rad relocator). So I pulled over an checked my fuses, all were good. So I ended up hot wiring my fan to keep riding. Is there any way to pull a code for the light or a way to reset it? I checked all my fuses, blew out the fuse box an cleaned it & also checked all my relays up front, at this point idk where else to look.


----------



## 2016brutebrandon (May 30, 2016)

Did you try the dummy plug under the seat to reset it


----------



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

Treese77 said:


> My bike sat for id say about 2 weeks, the last ride I went on before I parked it everything worked an ran fine, no problems at all. I cranked it up an took it for a ride down the road, about a minute after I had it running the check engine light came on. I didn't think nothing of it an loaded it up to go off for the weekend ride we had planned. Well after riding the trails for about 30 minutes I look down an notice my water temp light was on an my fan wasn't on either (I have a rad relocator). So I pulled over an checked my fuses, all were good. So I ended up hot wiring my fan to keep riding. Is there any way to pull a code for the light or a way to reset it? I checked all my fuses, blew out the fuse box an cleaned it & also checked all my relays up front, at this point idk where else to look.


check the Rad. Fan relay or your butt connectors that you put on the fan wires when you relocated it. and you can check the codes by turning the key on, hit the left button to display your odom. then press it again and hold it for more that 2 sec. it will show you a number like 14,56,ect. see what number it is and let me know.


----------



## Ae-Ae/RoN1738 (10 mo ago)

2015brute said:


> check the Rad. Fan relay or your butt connectors that you put on the fan wires when you relocated it. and you can check the codes by turning the key on, hit the left button to display your odom. then press it again and hold it for more that 2 sec. it will show you a number like 14,56,ect. see what number it is and let me know.


im getting code 56 on my 2016 750 but can not find anything about what that code means anywhere. Could you tell me what that code means please?


----------

